# baby it's cold up here



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

heading for 30 below tonight....lake is groaning so loud it sounds like a train derailment. My boat is waiting patiently on pine island until I can get back in April. Someone please put up some photos, pics and fishing reports....


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry buddy but sounds like you made a bad choice ;D


----------

